# New guy here, sharing some recent iphone6 photos.



## Tnphonograper (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm the new guy and as my name states I'm in Tennessee and mostly shoot with my phone these days simply because it goes with me well while at work, I'm a lineman with our local power co. And get to visit some amazing places around Middle Tn. as you'll be able to see I do enjoy processing most photos to enhance certain details or subjects and put a little more depth of field in to the image as I see fit. Please by all means be honest about what you like or dislike, I always use the square format as well. Thanks for looking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard.

I like the last two, though I might crop some off the top of the last one.  I find the squirrel (?) nest a bit distracting so a square crop might do it for me.


----------



## Tnphonograper (Nov 18, 2015)

Yea, you nailed it snowbear, I actually do have one I cropped out cause it drew my attention to it as well! The squirrel wasn't happy but I was! Haha.
Thanks for looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RG16 (Nov 18, 2015)

These are all very beautiful shots.


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2015)

Good eye!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2015)

Pretty decent. The iPhone 6 has a pretty good camera. If_ the clicker_ holding the thing is decent, the pics are quite decent. (Not sure WHY I cannot delete that "1" that prefaces my comment...I've tried and the danged thing will NOT edit away!)


----------



## annamaria (Nov 20, 2015)

Pretty good shots for a cell phone


----------



## Tnphonograper (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you guys! Looking forward to sharing more and learning from everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 21, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Pretty good shots for a cell phone



Lets not be gear snobs the person taking the photos is far more important then the camera you use.

I love the shot of the tree reflected in the window.


----------



## bstjohn1966 (Feb 23, 2016)

I really enjoy the last one. I think it just needs a touch of the shading darkened for a little more contrast. Nice pics though!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

I absolutely LOVE the one of the front porch. It's a winner for sure!


----------



## weepete (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome to TPF!

I like your shots a lot, they are very strong compositionally with simple but effective subjects. the only thing I'd say is watch your edges of the frame a bit more, 1, 2, 3, 5 and arguably 6 could have used a touch more room (just so you are providing a bit of space around the main focal points) so it separates them a bit more IMO.

Saying that these shots are among the best of the first post threads I've seen on this forum since I've been here. Well done, I look forward to seeing more of what you come up with.


----------



## Chaoticcat (Apr 4, 2017)

I really love the 2nd to last image posted. Good eye.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2017)

Since the OP hasn't been seen since November of 2015 I doubt that is matters.


----------



## Chaoticcat (Apr 5, 2017)

You have a point there.


----------



## lance70 (Apr 19, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## toong90 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures. The camera really does look fantastic !


----------

